# House Central Heating while you're Away



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

We've got a combi gas boiler for water and central heating. The heating is rarely used as we have a tiny cottage and the wood burner keeps the whole place toasty warm. 

We're off on 3rd of December for three months and I guess we need to do something about the heating in case the temperatures drop. 

I was thinking of leaving the heating on constant but turning the thermostat down to maybe 5 or 6 degrees so it will come on before the frost hits. 

Does this sound reasonable and what do you lot do when you go away for the winter?


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

JackieP said:


> We've got a combi gas boiler for water and central heating. The heating is rarely used as we have a tiny cottage and the wood burner keeps the whole place toasty warm.
> 
> We're off on 3rd of December for three months and I guess we need to do something about the heating in case the temperatures drop.
> 
> ...


We leave ours on at 15 degrees as we get a lot of power cuts so belt and braces. :?


----------



## JohnandChristine (Mar 19, 2012)

I think 5 degrees is far too low.

We leave ours on the 'twice a day' option, and set at about 15 degrees with all the internal doors shut.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Most radiator stats have a snowflake on them, so set all them and set the wall stat to around 6-7 and you should be OK.

We tend to leave our wall stat at about 12 degrees though, which forces them to come on a bit earlier, the house never sees 12 degrees unless it is seriously cold outside, and I'd rather have that buffer, check the pressure on the boiler before you go, and also use the system before you go to ensure it is all working as it should be, better than wondering if all is well when you're miles away because you didn't try it.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Our combi boiler programmer has a frost setting so when the heating is switched off will not allow the temperature to drop below 5°C.

We are also off south for about 3 months but have a 21 year old at home who hopefully will deal with the heating-in between the parties. :roll:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Turn ours off, drain the water out of the tanks (not rads) and close the curtains. Only go away for a month max in winter though.. So far been alright.

Left it on constant once and it used load of oil.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

If your Boiler does not have a Frost Stat, you can fit a separate one and set it to a low number. This will kick the heating in briefly if it gets too cold. 

You could combine this with the House Stat and have belt and braces.


----------



## JohnandChristine (Mar 19, 2012)

People in our street left theirs on very low a couple of years ago while away in Canada in Dec/Jan. Even had next door popping in regularly.
We had some abnormally low temps for a week and a small area of pipework in the loft froze and split, flooding the place.
It took 9 months of rebuild before they could return to the house.

That's why we never leave ours on too low.

Have you got every inch of your pipes lagged ?


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

Don't forget to check with your house insurers. They may impose conditions if you are away that long.


----------



## divil (Jul 3, 2011)

Fit a Nest thermostat...you can the change temperature whilst away if you have an internet connection (via web browser or phone app)...and you can even have the house nice and warm when you get back home!
Best thing I ever fitted in the house!

Paul


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

divil said:


> Fit a Nest thermostat...you can the change temperature whilst away if you have an internet connection (via web browser or phone app)...and you can even have the house nice and warm when you get back home!
> Best thing I ever fitted in the house!
> 
> Paul


Or the Hive system: https://www.hivehome.com/

Apparently - "Only £199 for the full kit including professional installation and iOS/Android app"

Mike


----------



## divil (Jul 3, 2011)

Yep looked at that but I wanted to fit myself...think the Nest was £175 from B&Q.


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

The Hive system is first class.
Had ours fitted by a British gas engineer and we can now keep an eye on the whole system while we are away. We can see the temp inside the house as well as the outside temp. Switch on heating or hot water wherever we have an internet connection and there is now a text command in case you don't have an internet link.
We recently came home from Yorkshire in cold weather and I turned the heating on before we left for home. We returned to a toasty warm house and hot water for a shower.

Richard.


----------



## Spanishsteve (Aug 30, 2014)

I have a holiday home which I go to every 2-3 weeks, my insurance stipulates that the heating must be on a minimum of 14c in winter.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We leave ours on 15 deg C all the time as well and, last year, from mid December to mid March used only £9 worth of gas for the whole period. Admittedly, I think it was quite mild while we were away and we do have a very well insulated house, but this was worth every penny. It's detached, four bedrooms and heating in every room.

If you have water pipes in the loft and are concerned about them freezing then leaving the loft trap door open a little is supposed to be a good thing.

G


----------



## uncleswede (Apr 16, 2010)

Our home insurance company insists that, if we are away for more than 30 days in the winter (which we will be), we set the thermostat to 15 deg C


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Our CH system programmer has a holiday program set your return date and its up and running when we return. However I think the Internet system is better. It is also possible to have anti freeze added to your system, much the same as in the Alde heating system in Motorhomes.

The big problem is when there's a sudden really bad freeze as the boiler in a low water content balance flue system freezes before any frost/room stat kicks into action. I've change a good few boilers in the past when this has happened. An external frost stat is the only other way of guaranteed protection, provided there's no power cut as well. 

Wobby


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

Thanks so much to everyone for your replies. I can see now that 5 degrees is far too low. Our house has 2ft walls all around and, even when the fire isn't on it maintains its temperature really well. 

As much as we love the sound of the internet thermostat thing it's not for us.

Our insurers are fine with us going away. The only condition was that we had some heating in the house and that our son called once a week. They didn't stipulate a temperature but, after reading your posts, I think 15 degrees sounds a more sensible level.


----------



## SteveandSue (Aug 25, 2008)

Modern combi boilers should kick in at low temps regardless of stat setting.
I would suggest just as important as heating level - is to turn the main stop tap off - outside if accesible - then flush loos and turn taps on to drain as much water out as poss before closing again -


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

SteveandSue said:


> Modern combi boilers should kick in at low temps regardless of stat setting.
> I would suggest just as important as heating level - is to turn the main stop tap off - outside if accesible - then flush loos and turn taps on to drain as much water out as poss before closing again -


---------------
That's very interesting and informative, I've been retired from the business of the last 12 years so a bit out of touch. We have a Glow-worm Flexicom hx which is a low water content condenceing boiler. I rang Glow-worm tech. They informed me that our boiler does indeed have a built in frost protection which turns on the pump if the temp in the boiler dops below 8*c. if it dops to five degrees then the burner is switch on and remains on untill the temp in the boiler is above 8*c.

It does seem that these modern boilers have built in protection which is great to know, but would be worth checking it out with your boiler manufacturer.

However this protection only works if the gas and electricity is left on, but then that stands to reason.

Wobby


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Oh - Wobby - priceless!

"condescending boiler"

Does it bow to your every wish in a superior sort of way? :lol: 

I'm not trying to have a laugh at your expense, it is just the eagle-eyed pedant in me.

Forgive - please!


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

pippin said:


> Oh - Wobby - priceless!
> 
> "condescending boiler"
> 
> ...


I blame it on the predicted text :lol:


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

If you do have any pipes in the loft propping the trap door open is essential all it takes is trap a paperback in the hatch a modern system doesn't usually have pipes in the loft but would go with the constant and set low temp , keep in mind the stat is not calibrated if positioned wrong can give false reading , ie once went to a house where the heating wasn't working found the stat in the hall buried beneath half a dozen overcoats ,


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

i use alphi 11 antifreeze in my heating system , never had an issue yet even when the toilets water was frozen solid! i drain the domestic water pipes which only takes a few minutes.


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

rugbyken said:


> If you do have any pipes in the loft propping the trap door open is essential all it takes is trap a paperback in the hatch a modern system doesn't usually have pipes in the loft but would go with the constant and set low temp , keep in mind the stat is not calibrated if positioned wrong can give false reading , ie once went to a house where the heating wasn't working found the stat in the hall buried beneath half a dozen overcoats ,


We have that problem but in reverse! Our thermostat is right by the back door in the coldest part of the house. Even in summer it doesn't get that hot there!

We don't have a loft either and, being s very old cottage all the pipes are exposed - and unlagged.

Keeping the heating on constant and setting the thermostat at 14/15 sounds about right.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

seanoo said:


> i use alphi 11 antifreeze in my heating system , never had an issue yet even when the toilets water was frozen solid! i drain the domestic water pipes which only takes a few minutes.


I'd say you had serious boiler/heating/insulation issues if the loo got frozen.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Have you thought about moving the Loo indoors. :lol:


----------



## cricketballls (Jul 17, 2010)

Another vote for Hive, excellent. We use it via android tablet, fully fitted by BG for £99


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I've told this story before but it bears repeating as An Awful Warning.

My sister in law went away for a short break, leaving all as it should be for safety. She got home to discover water running like a river down the stairs and covering the ground floor as well as several ceilings down and bookshelves soaked from top to bottom.

Apparently her water tank in the loft had been covered, by the builders with a piece of chipboard and then, very properly, the insulation run over the top to cover the lot. Over the years the condensation etc had softened the chipboard and it had fallen onto the ball cock turning it on permanently and causing the tank to overflow.

The neighbours- who knew she was away !- thought she was taking a bath when they heard the water running and they did not see the overflow as it went out of the back of the house. Goodness knows what would have happened if she had been away for longer than a few days.

The insurance company were magnificent and rented her a flat for the 6 months or so necessary to get it all restored but it was very stressful and resulted in the loss of many books and photos and so on.

Check your tank cover....!

G


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

We have a condensing system boiler (i.e. with cold and hot water tanks), so it's not the same as a combi boiler.

But this is what we do, as advised by both our heating engineers and our insurance company:

The CH circuit is a sealed pressurised system, so we simply turn the thermostat down to 15ºC. We also change the clock so that the heating comes on at the coldest times for a 3 hour period each - usually 4PM and 3AM.

We set the hot water to "Off" and drain down both hot and cold water tanks, and we turn the mains water off. We leave taps open slightly, to give expansion room. We also leave the trap to the loft open slightly, even though the cold tank is drained, in case a little water remains in the pipe.

If your combi system has a sealed CH circuit, I would do the same as we do for that circuit, and just turn off the mains stopcock and open all the taps.

Of course, you could still be unlucky enough to have a radiator or pipe leak in the CH circuit, but this is extremely unlikely, and little water damage would result. You would also be covered by insurance if you have taken the precautions recommended by your insurers.

The only other alternative is to turn off the water and the boiler, and drain all the system, including the rads. This is a pain to do, a pain to restart, and you come home to a freezing cold house!


----------



## Frantone (Sep 6, 2006)

*Hive*

We had Hive fitted recently. The BG engineer was called out to a broken thermostat and offered to fit Hive at a reduced price so it seemed like a good idea. 
However I was very disappointed to find that it only has 2 on/off periods a day. The old fashioned programmer it has replaced had 4 possible switching periods per day!


----------



## cricketballls (Jul 17, 2010)

Frantone....I have set our Hive to 06:30-08:30, 08:30-16:30, 16:30-23:00, 23:00-06:30. Do we have a different version???


----------



## Frantone (Sep 6, 2006)

*Hive*

That looks like on, off, on, off.
So it's only 2 on periods each for heating and hot water?
I was just disappointed that it was far less flexible than other systems.
I know I can turn it on and off from the app whenever I want to and there is a boost function in the water but not in the heating. I would have thought that many people would want more than 2 'ons' a day.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I count 8 times, so 4 on, 4 off


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

our heating system is about as old as the house which was around when Nelson was about.

I like the idea of this system where you can control it from the Internet but not sure how it would work here as it may involve a whole new system.

We have a Worcester Oil fired boiler which can be turned on by a timer or manual but thats not it. You also have to hit a switch in another room which then turns on the water pump for the radiators which is upstairs. So I could put a timer on the pump I guess but that would mean two timers. One on the boiler and one on the pump so not sure how the internet thingy could fit in.

Its one of those things that you just learn to live with but it does my head in. There was probably a good reason for doing it that way but it seems daft to me.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

There is another way .......

...... when Barry goes off on a trip, I move in 5 Romanian families. All those sweaty bodies keep the place warm for him coming home.

Sometimes it's a bit difficult evicting them but everyone around Barry owns a Shotgun and they don't like strangers. It's all that inbreeding that does it. :lol:


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

As above. More or less. But not less than about 10 deg


----------



## DavyS (Jan 10, 2009)

A problem is that the room thermostat measures the temperature in the core of the house whilst vulnerable pipes are often in the loft and eaves voids.
If you have a wireless thermostat you can place that where the pipes are coldest and set it to 5deg.

Often you dont need to run the boiler to prevent remote pipes freezing. If you can just run the central heating pump it will pump water at house temperature (which is most unlikely to drop below 10deg) through the cold pipes and push the coldest water out before it can freeze. A good way to do this is to set the boiler water thermostat to min and program the heating to come for a few minutes several times each 24hrs. A better way might be to leave the pump running continuously but with the gas off; but I dont know how to do this.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thats interesting DavyS. Thanks

So I could just leave my pump running 24/7 and maybe have the heating on the boiler fire up once a day or just not at all? Never thought of that. Seems simple now you mention it.

So the water wont freeze if its on the move?


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Or if it has anti freeze in it Barry. Doesn't anyone use the stuff below? Drain the hot and cold supply, open all taps and artic temps could rule for months. You can do it your self on a non sealed system like mine but might need a plumber to put it in a sealed system

http://shop.vitcas.com/vitcas-centr...tr-498-p.asp?gclid=CMqyks7rhMICFSnkwgod82wAkw

Di k


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> Thats interesting DavyS. Thanks
> 
> So I could just leave my pump running 24/7 and maybe have the heating on the boiler fire up once a day or just not at all? Never thought of that. Seems simple now you mention it.
> 
> So the water wont freeze if its on the move?


Hmm, salt water doesn't freeze either, but the sea does and that moves a lot.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I can assure you that salt water sea DOES freeze.

Been there (Baltic at New year), done that, got the T-shirt!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Come to think of it Ive seen High Force (massive waterfall) up the road freeze and that certainly moves. Scrap that theory then.


----------



## edw45r24 (Aug 11, 2014)

JackieP said:


> We've got a combi gas boiler for water and central heating. The heating is rarely used as we have a tiny cottage and the wood burner keeps the whole place toasty warm.
> 
> We're off on 3rd of December for three months and I guess we need to do something about the heating in case the temperatures drop.
> 
> ...


If we are away for long periods in the winter we set the thermostat at about 12 degrees but as the CH is a sealed system I drain down the cw tank in the loft; failing that it is a good idea to leave the trap door to the loft open as some heat will trickle into the loft space.
Check your insurance policy for specific requirements.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

> *cricketballls: * I have set our Hive to 06:30-08:30, 08:30-16:30, 16:30-23:00, 23:00-06:30. Do we have a different version???


I also make that two on/off periods only, which is remarkable for a device that is marketed as "state of the art". More like "state of the ark" I think. :roll:


----------



## cricketballls (Jul 17, 2010)

Think of it as 4 separate periods, each can be set at a different temperature. So it switches on and off by thermostat control, between a minimum of 5 and whatever high you choose to set for each period.
It is not 2 on and 2 off


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

pippin said:


> I can assure you that salt water sea DOES freeze.
> 
> Been there (Baltic at New year), done that, got the T-shirt!


[hr:62c327cf40]
[hr:62c327cf40]

That's what I diddly I :roll:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

peribro said:


> > *cricketballls: * I have set our Hive to 06:30-08:30, 08:30-16:30, 16:30-23:00, 23:00-06:30. Do we have a different version???
> 
> 
> I also make that two on/off periods only, which is remarkable for a device that is marketed as "state of the art". More like "state of the ark" I think. :roll:


Yes I see it now, I just counted the periods, he's put on/off and then off/on causing confusion.

If he'd just put 06:30-08:30, 16:30-23:00, as the on time as the rest is obviously off, it would have made sense.


----------



## Frantone (Sep 6, 2006)

*Hive*

So it's on twice a day then!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Yupski


----------



## cricketballls (Jul 17, 2010)

Ok, I am unable to make it clear, sorry. It is on all the time, only the temperature varies between the 4 periods.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Ah we had a system like that.

We had a stat/timer on each floor, and a timer which told the boiler when to come on, but we set that to permanently on, so the heating would come on at 6am, and go off at 7am, comeback on at 4:30pm, and go off at 9pm.


So unless the CH called for heat, or a hot tap was opened, the boiler was off.


----------



## DavyS (Jan 10, 2009)

barryd said:


> Thats interesting DavyS. Thanks
> 
> So I could just leave my pump running 24/7 and maybe have the heating on the boiler fire up once a day or just not at all? Never thought of that. Seems simple now you mention it.
> 
> So the water wont freeze if its on the move?


Barryd - its not that the water is moving that prevents it freezing; it is that the relatively warm water from the core of the house is pumped to remote pipes and pushes out stagnant cold water. So the remote pipes never fall below the temperature of the core of the house - which, due to sunlight coming through the windows and heat from the ground, is unlikely to ever fall below 10C


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

So how do people get burst pipes then if it never falls below 10c? something not right there.

I'd never leave the heating OFF, too risky for the sake of a few quid, and I'm a tight 4rse, just have it set low 10-12 ish would be fine


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Hmm. Good point. :? 

Think ill just stay at home this winter. Its too complicated.

Presumably if the water isnt moving it will freeze in the colder parts of the house but the warmer water at the bottom keeps it going? I dunno.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Yeah, better for everyone else that way, I remember last year :roll: :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DavyS (Jan 10, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> So how do people get burst pipes then if it (the house core temperature) never falls below 10c? something not right there.


Kev, it is almost unkown for pipes in the core of the house to burst; it is almost invariable pipes in roof and eaves voids that suffer.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

DavyS said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> > So how do people get burst pipes then if it (the house core temperature) never falls below 10c? something not right there.
> ...


I would partially agree, but a lot of pipes are on the outside walls of houses, bathroom and kitchens are both cold zones due to the surfaces IE Tiles and metal, glass etc, why take the chance, just one tiny burst with hardly any damage will cost more than your heating bill for a year.

As a personal example, our front room (long if we has to be posh like)  is often as low as 12 degrees even at this time of the year, this is in a well insulted house, but we turn the heating off about 9pm and it might not get turned back on until the following evening, unless one of us is seated all day.


----------



## wasfitonce (Apr 27, 2009)

*HOUSE HEATING WHILE AWAY*

Be careful, your boiler may have a frost stat. but it will only fire up the boiler only and as ours does, NOT THE RADIATORS

colyboy


----------

